# Do you like Fauna?



## monochrom3 (Dec 14, 2013)

I like her(but not too crazy about it), although I think she's a tad overrated sometimes. I just want her in my town because I think she'll be a nice addition to Flora and Diana 

If I have to say about her, she's kinda like Laura Bailey. Both of them seem to always get positive remarks, but they actually deserve it.


----------



## Sheba (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't get the hype, honestly. I was curious since a lot of people like her and I think she does look at least okay (for some reason, her eyes disturb me a bit, but I do like the deers). When I was visiting someone's dream who had her, though, I got a closer look and was pretty disappointed. Everyone is always talking about how awesome the town tune sounds when talking to her, but I honstely found it awful. Besides that, she was...okay. Not good, not bad. But maybe I'm just odd because this is literally the same that happened when I got a look at Ankha as well since I was interested in getting her at first and then very disappointed when I saw her in a dream town ingame.


----------



## Miss Renee (Dec 14, 2013)

I think she is alright. Not cute but not ugly.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 14, 2013)

She's cute enough, but there are other normals I'd rather have in my town than Fauna. She's adorable and all, but not anything special. I can see the appeal but don't really get it myself, yaknow? But she does have a huge fan following, as does Beau, who I don't really get either because I think there are far better lazies. But I suppose that's why we all have different dreamies :3 It would be pretty boring if we all liked the same villagers and whatnot ^_^


----------



## Ras (Dec 14, 2013)

I love her.  I thought she was adorable long before I knew about the hype, when she was the first animal to ever appear in my campsite.  I didn't know you could persist in asking them at that time, so I didn't get her until she was a starter in my second town.  She's cute and sweet, like the normals usually are.  I gave her a gorgeous bed.

I don't know who Laura Bailey is, though.


----------



## VioletsTown (Dec 14, 2013)

She grew on me.  I personally dont like villagers that dont have pupils, lol.  They look vacant and souless to me.  But Fauna has a sweet nature, like all normals, and shes cute.  Shes the only villager i have with vacant eyes.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ras said:


> I don't know who Laura Bailey is, though.



A famous female voice actor, see here for roles:
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Creator/LauraBailey?from=Main.LauraBailey


----------



## Pixori (Dec 14, 2013)

I think Fauna is actually very adorable. I guess I never really noticed her eyes being 'empty', because she is SO cute to me. I had her come to my town when I first loaded up my game, she was a starting villager and she wasn't even initially someone I had on my dreamie list, but I found her sweet and absolutely adorable. It was only then that I decided to keep her, and now she's one of my forever villagers. It's all a matter of taste, but she is one of the cutest female deers to me. <3333


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't really think her eyes are empty, more like one of those anime eyes which has the white inside the black.


----------



## panzerattack (Dec 14, 2013)

I love her, my old dog was named Bambi and we used to joke about her personality, Fauna is my dog's made-up-personality with a body like her namesake! I'm too old to cry over video games but I did when she left my old town as, in a really weird lame way, it was like I had my baby girl back  I'm so glad she's coming back to my new town! Bam even had a jacket like Fauna's.


----------



## mizukitty (Dec 14, 2013)

i saw her in a dream town and i liked her house/picture/picture quote. i tend to like villagers if i like their picture quote lol >.> i think she's pretty cute, yeah, but i wouldn't drop like 10 million bells on her or anything.


----------



## Chessa (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh yes!! She is so cute!! I would love her in my town


----------



## Leebles (Dec 14, 2013)

Nope, I find her absolutely adorable and would love to have her someday.


----------



## sej (Dec 14, 2013)

No i dont really like Fauna


----------



## Static Spark (Dec 14, 2013)

I think she's one of the more boring looking deer, myself. But then again, I only really like the male deer designs XD


----------



## momayo (Dec 14, 2013)

I used to have Fauna in my town, but I decided to let her go because... I think she was cute and very nice, definitely, but her personality wasn't interesting or quirky enough for me to enjoy very long. She was so _normal_, haha. I wish I enjoyed my conversations and time with her a bit more, but I didn't like her too much.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 14, 2013)

Diss my Fauna, and you're dead.
Jk xD

Fauna is the cutest, kindest, sweetest, most generous, most elegant character in the game imo.

I had her on my dreamie list when I joined this site. In all honesty, I hadn't seen her in-game. I thought even her sprite was cute. When someone offered to give me her for free, I was overjoyed. I didn't think I'd love her so much. 

I lost her last month, and I was so sad I reset my game.
I tried 47 times to no avail. I thought that my new town wasn't right.
Chrissy, Molly, Bob, Wolfgang, Whitney, even they couldn't compare (although I do miss Bob xD)
I reset again after a day of having that town, and found Fauna.
I can't have a town without Fauna. It's wrong.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 14, 2013)

I love her, she's such a cutie.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 14, 2013)

Fauna is adorable


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 14, 2013)

I like Fauna.
I prefer Merengue as my normal, though.
I've seen Fauna a couple times in game through resetting towns, and she's cute!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2013)

I just got her as a starter. I didn't really pay 10mil for her, and I like her.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 14, 2013)

She's okay. She was in my campsite once, but I didn't invite her in. She's my favorite deer, but not even close to a dreamy for me.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 14, 2013)

Fauna is one of my favorites. I wish I had her in my town.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

monochrom3 said:


> I like her(but not too crazy about it), although I think she's a tad overrated sometimes. I just want her in my town because I think she'll be a nice addition to Flora and Diana
> 
> If I have to say about her, she's kinda like Laura Bailey. Both of them seem to always get positive remarks, but they actually deserve it.



I absolutely adore her. She was a dreamie of mine. ^-^

Also, I just have to point out that I have Flora and Diana too. lol o;


----------



## Mary (Dec 14, 2013)

I love hr too much. As for the hype, she was in Lin's town, right? Maybe people saw her there first.


----------



## Frozen (Dec 14, 2013)

I think she's really cute, and with Deirdre, looks the closest to an actual Doe. I had Diana and Fuchsia in an old town and they were cute and all, but I didn't really like their colouring. I mean, they were ok, but on the Doe's I seem to just like them the natural colouring for the animal.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 14, 2013)

After seeing the opinions I begin to think she's overrated u.u

I'm not sure if I actually want her now. I also have Marina, in which I share some fond memories.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

Honestly, she's hardly overrated compared to some other villagers. *Looks at Ankha, Julian, Marshal and Merengue.*

Even Diana is a little more overrated than Fauna. ;-;


----------



## Puffifish (Dec 14, 2013)

I think fauna is one of those character that you have to grow to love. You shouldn't really decide whether you want her or not based on public opinions. She is one of the two starters still living in my town, and she is my closest friend in acnl. 

And I find her pupils cute haha, especially when she gets surprised x)


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, she was one of the first new villagers introduced, and I loved that her name in Japan was Doremi!
I think that she is cute. But then again so is Lolly. And Lolly is super boring in my opinion. I think that there are so many adorable normal villagers out there.

I like her. I wouldn't refuse her at all.

And I just noticed that they do not have a peppy deer.


----------



## Itachi (Dec 15, 2013)

I LOVE FAUNA <333333333333


----------



## Stitched (Dec 15, 2013)

I think she's cute!  If I got her I think I'd keep her for a while before I let her go.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Honestly, she's hardly overrated compared to some other villagers. *Looks at Ankha, Julian, Marshal and Merengue.*
> 
> Even Diana is a little more overrated than Fauna. ;-;



Julian and Marshal are def overrated along with Stitches, but they also have haters too so...

I can't seem to see someone here who hates Fauna x)


----------



## MirrorEffect (Aug 19, 2014)

I love Fauna! she moved in a couple days ago for me out of the blue and she has a gentle and sweet nature about her. She is super adorable, too! :3


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 19, 2014)

No


----------



## Delphine (Aug 19, 2014)

I thought I wouldn't, then saw her in game, then really got attached to her. She's one of my best friends in my second town c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2014)

I used to, but after a few weeks later I got bored over her, and decided to let her go.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 19, 2014)

I think shes adorable.
She would be on my dreamie list if I had another copy of Animal Crossing.


----------



## ellemacc (Aug 19, 2014)

She's cute. I've never had her, but her design looks cute and matches her personality.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 19, 2014)

She's cute! C: Her eye design isn't very appealing though.


----------



## Mango (Aug 19, 2014)

shes not underrated, i can tell you thatt
however
i do like her, but her popularity makes me just ug


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Aug 19, 2014)

I love Fauna! Actually, I have a bit of a history with her. My boyfriend and I started playing ACNL on the same day, and when he started up his first town, he had Fauna in it. Every time I came to visit his town, I always loved talking to Fauna, and she became one of my favorites. When she decided to move, my boyfriend let me adopt her. At that time, I had several normals in my town because I was trying to load up on them so I could get fairy-tale PWP suggestions. And because I had so many normals, I became very...used to their personality, and I found it hard to really connect with any of them. Except for Fauna. I loved Fauna very much, and she was by far my favorite. Eventually, she decided to move out, and I gave her back to my boyfriend. Several resets later, I ended up with Boots as my main town, and Fauna was the normal move-in. She's one of my favorite villagers, and I'm never letting her go! Also, fun fact... Her birthday is my anniversary with my boyfriend.  So that makes her even more special!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 19, 2014)

Random comic.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 19, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Random comic.



XD At least her eyes in that comic look cuter, lol.


----------



## Delphine (Aug 19, 2014)

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> I love Fauna! Actually, I have a bit of a history with her. My boyfriend and I started playing ACNL on the same day, and when he started up his first town, he had Fauna in it. Every time I came to visit his town, I always loved talking to Fauna, and she became one of my favorites. When she decided to move, my boyfriend let me adopt her. At that time, I had several normals in my town because I was trying to load up on them so I could get fairy-tale PWP suggestions. And because I had so many normals, I became very...used to their personality, and I found it hard to really connect with any of them. Except for Fauna. I loved Fauna very much, and she was by far my favorite. Eventually, she decided to move out, and I gave her back to my boyfriend. Several resets later, I ended up with Boots as my main town, and Fauna was the normal move-in. She's one of my favorite villagers, and I'm never letting her go! Also, fun fact... Her birthday is my anniversary with my boyfriend.  So that makes her even more special!



That's super cute ;u;

And great comic, Chibi.Hoshi xD


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Random comic.



LOL
I'm not crazy about Fauna but I do think she's cute :3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 19, 2014)

who


----------



## esc (Aug 19, 2014)

She's my absolutely favourite villager. I like almost everything about her and what other people think about her design or popularity or whatever doesn't effect to me.


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 19, 2014)

She's quite cute. I think her eyes look a bit strange though! I prefer a lot of the other normal villagers compared to her, but she's not bad at all.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 19, 2014)

Best Deer.
Not to mention, she goes great with Beau.




*ACK*


----------



## mayofgotham (Aug 19, 2014)

She's cute, mine s wearing a rainbow shirt and she's even more adorable


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 19, 2014)

Delphine said:


> That's super cute ;u;
> 
> And great comic, Chibi.Hoshi xD





MC4pros said:


> XD At least her eyes in that comic look cuter, lol.





Vizionari said:


> LOL
> I'm not crazy about Fauna but I do think she's cute :3


You are all welcome~ XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 19, 2014)

I think she's too plain.


----------



## dragonair (Aug 19, 2014)

I really quite like Fauna. I think she's incredibly cute and I can see why she's popular.
She's not at the top of my favorite normals, but I still think she's adorable.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 19, 2014)

She is adorable! She's very normal looking, like a real deer. She has a sweet personality, and cute little spots and outfit c: She moved in and is currently waiting to be moved from my auction. I chose  diana though because she is snooty and pink/white.


----------



## Mullac1128 (Aug 19, 2014)

Diana is a far better deer, but Fauna's cool, I guess.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeeeeeees! I love her! She's totally the cutest normal ingame imo. She was the first camper I got from my campsite and I love her _deerly._


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 19, 2014)

She's really cute. I have her in one of my towns and she's one of my favorites there.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 19, 2014)

yea shes cute but nothing special to me


----------



## Danielle (Aug 19, 2014)

Fauna is my favorite deer by far, I adore her.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes!  She's one of my Dreamies, and hopefully when she moves out of my sister's town I'll be able to adopt her...


----------



## AllisonCypress (Aug 19, 2014)

I like her, and although I've considered having her as a Dreamie, I decided against it, as I don't feel that strongly for her.


----------



## beehunna (Aug 19, 2014)

i like fauna :> shes really cute
reminds me of the deer i photographed in shenandoah a while back


----------



## kitanii (Aug 19, 2014)

I think she is adorable, though I find normal personality types boring. I'd probably ask her to move in if she ended up in my campsite though c:


----------



## Curly (Aug 19, 2014)

I love Fauna! I think she's the cutest deer


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 19, 2014)

I like her. She's really cute, but not my fave normal though.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 19, 2014)

I used to love her,than she moved in the worst place possible...She's dead to me now...xD


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 19, 2014)

I love her so much <3


----------



## Karayuki (Aug 20, 2014)

She's cute and looks like a great villager to have...although I'm not too crazy about her.


----------



## Elise (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not a _huge_ fan personally. I find her design very plain and something about her eyes weirds me out a bit. She's definitely not a terrible villager though, far from it. 

A lot of people seem to love her so maybe she's one of those villagers that are really likeable in-game. *shrugs*


----------



## Iliana (Aug 20, 2015)

i love fauna to much DX


----------



## Beans (Aug 20, 2015)

I,personally, love her! She's a Dreamie <3


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes. I'm waiting for Flip to move out so I can try to adopt her with my tbt. I'm going for an all deer town. I'm missing Fauna and Derdre.


----------



## pft7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Never met the lady so I don't really have an opinion, if she's a normal villager she's already got plus points. They're just so nice.


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 20, 2015)

One of my old friends from high school has her. She's really sweet and lovable, for sure.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 20, 2015)

Me and Fauna go way back, we are like the Olsen twins. I love her.


----------



## kittysan (Aug 20, 2015)

Idk why i love her so much but she is my favorite. She super sweet and just plan amazing so i just have to have her


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 21, 2015)

I honestly don't think she's really that cute. I think fawns in general are cute, but her design looks a little off to me; I don't know if it's her eyes or what.


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes, all of the deer villagers are super adorable.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 21, 2015)

I love Fauna c: If I could have more than 10 villagers, she'd definitely be on the list of dreamies. She's currently not a top dreamie for me because I feel her design is very normal (funny because she is a normal haha). I think i like the cute pinky colorful animals alot more. I had her in my town once and got her picture in my house c:


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 21, 2015)

YEES!! I LOVE FAUNA!!!!


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 21, 2015)

Fauna is cute as a button, I love the bambi spots on the back of her head.


----------



## davroslek (Aug 21, 2015)

I love Fauna! I have her in my main town, and she's so adorable. <3


----------



## bob and me (Aug 21, 2015)

i love her! i love all deers in general. her eyes are cute as well and its hard not to love her


----------



## tui (Aug 21, 2015)

Meh, I kind of feel that most the deers are bland, Fauna being the blandest of them all, with the blandest personality too. The only three I like to any degree are Fuschia, Bruce and Lopez, they've all got a little more going on in their designs. She's cute, just a bit on the boring side villager-wise.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 21, 2015)

I like her, but I wouldn't say she's my favourite villager ever.  I wouldn't be upset if she moved into my town though.  I like her better than Dianna.


----------



## spiderjane (Aug 21, 2015)

yes! i even chose her picture as my profile pic


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 21, 2015)

Fauna is okay, I have never had her but she seems like she would be a really cute villager ♥


----------



## Aazia (Sep 8, 2017)

Love her so much idem what he hype is... I just love her she's adorable, she's a deer, will fit with my ear and I just like her a lot :3


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 8, 2017)

I've never had her in my town. The only deer I've had,and still have, is Lopez and I do like him. Fauna looks cute though. Maybe one day she'll come to my town.


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 8, 2017)

I think she's okay. She's not a dreamie, but I think the detailing on the back of her model is pretty cute. I'm not a huge fan of the deers, but I think she's cute for what she is. I tend to like villagers that are the closest to the thing they're based on, and her design does a good job. I think i'd like her more if she had different eyes, though.


----------



## Arckaniel (Sep 8, 2017)

Ahhhh Fauna is one of my dreamies ; A; b
I can't wait to have her in my town ^^


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes! I had a town full of deers before I accidentaly removed it (gave game to little sister - completely forgot about everything until after I had removed it), and I love them all.


----------



## doodle (Sep 8, 2017)

I think Fauna is cute! I love her design overall, but she isn't a dreamie of mine. I can see the appeal for her. In my cycling thread she is one of the most requested villagers (but note I don't have every villager so she's just requested most out of the other cute ones). I wouldn't mind her in a town, but I have other villagers I'd rather first.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 8, 2017)

I think she's pretty cute! She's not a dreamie but I wouldn't mind having her in town


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 8, 2017)

This...is from 2013.  WTF.  Anyway, yes I love Fauna!  She's my precious deer baby along with Diana.


----------



## ashlif (Sep 8, 2017)

Fauna is adorable. She wouldn't make it on my list of dreamies, however I would be glad to have/get her in my town which I actually did once.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 8, 2017)

eh, i guess


----------



## michan (Sep 8, 2017)

fauna is really cute  would love to have her in my town~ i currently have Bam in my town and I like him a lot too


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 9, 2017)

Who _can't _like her ya know


----------



## Pancake225 (Sep 9, 2017)

I love her. She reminds me of Bambi


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Sep 9, 2017)

She's sweet but kinda boring tbh


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 9, 2017)

Nope, her face kinda creeps me out.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 9, 2017)

I like Fauna because she's a normal looking deer, instead of an oddly colored one.


----------



## Eline (Sep 9, 2017)

I think she's suuuuper cute and I want her in my town


----------



## goro (Sep 9, 2017)

yes!!! i've had her in my town since i started it. i love her, she has a really simple and cute design and is really sweet ingame


----------



## CrumbyTheNarwhal (Sep 9, 2017)

I think she's really cute ^-^ 
If I have a free space in my town, she's not the first to come to my mind though.
I think maybe she's a tad overrated some times, but I still thinks she's really cute c:
The Deers generally are adorable, but for a normal villager, there are a lot of others that I do prefer. x


----------



## nekko (Sep 9, 2017)

Wait a second, this topic is from 2013 lmaooo! Who is finding all of these old threads and bumping them? 
Anyway though, she's cute and reminds me of Bambi but I find her a bit basic? Like I don't dislike her but her design isn't really interesting but I suppose it fits her normal personality.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 9, 2017)

I think I agree with you, she is cute but there isn't anything special about her. I actually had her in my town but didn't really care if she stayed or not now she doesn't live in my town anymore.


----------



## zoshi10 (Sep 9, 2017)

She's so cute! She's in my town and I love her. She's probably the second cutest deer villager in my opinion (the first being Beau). I love the little spots on her head! And her little fluffy coat


----------



## JacquesZeBird (Sep 9, 2017)

I mean, she's cute. She's really cute, but the reason why a majority want/why she's so popular is because she looks like a regular deer. She's not in random colors, or has an outrageous design. She's simply a cartoon deer with nothing eye catching about her unless you're in a game like AC which has many bizarre villager designs, so she kinda sticks out in that regard. She's simple and cute, which is something that appeals to almost everyone and anyone. Personally, I'm not a fan and find her a tad bit overrated, but people like what they like. Who am I to judge what people like when I like weirdly designed villagers? Idk Animal Crossing is a weird game lol


----------



## pwncho (Sep 10, 2017)

I like villagers with simple and still cute designs. That's why I like most normals a lot. Fauna and Molly have both a very special place in my heart. I do however understand why people wouldn't like her if they look for villagers with more unique designs.


----------



## Pumpkin Rosie (Sep 10, 2017)

I mean, she has a nice design and all, however, I find her kinda boring and I'm not really a fan of her tbh.


----------

